# Essential Oils for cleaning, or room freshening



## mel z (Jul 12, 2013)

There was a post earlier in the CP part of the forum with a great cleaner with essential oils that I am going to try. This is it, I think:

http://www.crunchybetty.com/the-best-homemade-bathroom-cleaner-ever

I just found a trick. I soaked a cotton ball in some essential oil, well not sopping wet, just enough for it to go through the middle where the top of the EO bottle is pressed to the cotton ball. Put it in your vacuum cleaner bag. As you vacuum the aroma is being spread along via the vacuum cleaner. Love it!

I've made some room gel fresheners, these are great. If you don't have a mold inhibitor, use a tablespoon of salt. I only use water, salt, gelatin, and EO.
http://chemistry.about.com/cs/howtos/ht/gelairfresh.htm

I'm going to make a room spray, but cannot find how long that will stay good. All recipes I can find just say fill spray bottle with H2o (I'll use distilled) and add x amount of drops of EO depending on the EO's used. Anyone know how long this will stay good before it molds or something?

Any other great ideas?


----------



## manwithbeers (Jul 12, 2013)

Polysorbate 20 emulsifies the fragrance oils or essential oils in the water. Use about twice the amount of essential oils.

Grapefruit refresher

250 ml (1 Cup) distilled water
0.75 ml grapefruit essential oil
1.5 ml Polysorbate 20

Combine in a spray bottle, the liquid will louche (get cloudy). For a light scent spray liberally in a room or over fabric. For a stronger scent use more oil and polysorbate 20 but I'm told less is more.

Cheers,


----------



## mel z (Jan 4, 2014)

Fully tested update. (My own post, I know, sad.) 

Been trying the homemade scrub for cleaning, alternating the months with Ajax or Clorox CleanUp. I have to say, and just proved to myself again, the homemade scrub for cleaning works the best. It takes care of soap scum and any mineral buildup on: Ceramic Tiles, Ceramic Tubs and Sinks, and Stainless Steel sinks or water control knobs.

The Ajax is okay, but leaves a lot or residue and can cause bluing on older ceramic tubs. The Clorox CleanUp or even the Great Value brand cause a great deal of damage to older ceramic, and also plastic water buttons for hot and cold. The homemade gets rid of the residues, and cleans gently. The stainless steel revitalizes and shines, I think the EO's add just the right amount of an oil to make them shine and not strip and spot.

The cotton ball in the vacuum cleaner bag, well, that is okay if you can take it out after done. Don't leave it in there for weeks like I did, it melts. Lol.

Another question I have, is how long are EO's good for stored in a dark cabinet? I swear some of mine, 1 year old, now stink. Maybe I just don't like them anymore. Lemongrass is now the worst, but used to be a favorite. Lavender even smells a bit sad. All the mints are fine, clove is fine, grapefruit too. Ordering some fresh, but should they be in the fridge? I put some sweet fennel in last year and it would get that cold oil clog on it.


----------



## SudsyPM (Jan 8, 2014)

I usually put just a couple of drops of essential oil on my vacuum cleaner filter (the part that gets changed out every couple of months).  It lasts forever. But beware..make sure you like the scent you use because you will regret it if you don't...don't ask how I know .

Is there a good essential oil  that won't damage marble/granite?


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is a recipe I found on the internet that I like to use in the bathroom:
Five Thieves Essential Oil Blend

1 Tbsp. clove 
1 Tbsp. lemon
2 1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
2 tsp. rosemary
2 tsp. eucalyptus.

Directions for use: Add 5 drops of blend for every oz. of water. Use with a few drops of liquid soap to make disinfectant cleaner. I use this on the counters, toilet stool and floor. When I use it on the floor I add a little white vinegar to the water. My bathroom smells wonderful for two or three days.


----------



## heatherd1015 (Feb 22, 2014)

*My favorite bathroom cleaner recipe*

My favorite bathroom cleaner has essential oils and vinegar. It doesn't smell like vinegar though, it has a fresh, clean smell. I also use it as a room air freshener.

12 drops Peppermint Essential Oil
12 drops Orange Essential Oil
8 drops Lavender Essential Oil
8 drops Thyme Essential Oil
8 drops Rosemary Essential Oil
4 drops Eucalyptus Essential Oil
1 cup Distilled White Vinegar

*How it works*
The low pH and acetic acid content of vinegar make it difficult for many microorganisms to grow. Also, the essential oils add powerful antibacterial, antiviral, and anti-fungal qualities to your cleaner, so it's great at combating germs and mold while you clean! Lastly, the high acidity level of vinegar loosens mineral deposits, such as lime and calcium, and dissolves soap scum due to its alkaline nature.

I put it in a amber colored glass spray bottle because essential oils can be damaged by sunlight and can break down plastic. My friends kept asking me for bottles of this cleaner and for the recipe so I decided to make some bottles with the recipe screen printed on the back so they can make it for themselves.


----------

